
Warning: Pokemon GO Is a Death Sentence If You Are a Black Man - abhi3
https://medium.com/mobile-lifestyle/warning-pokemon-go-is-a-death-sentence-if-you-are-a-black-man-acacb4bdae7f#.o6totuml5
======
abhi3
_I spent less than 20 minutes outside. Five of those minutes were spent
enjoying the game. One of those minutes I spent trying to look as pleasant and
nonthreatening as possible as I walked past a somewhat visibly disturbed white
woman on her way to the bus stop. I spent the other 14 minutes being
distracted from the game by thoughts of the countless Black Men who have had
the police called on them because they looked "suspicious" or wondering what a
second amendment exercising individual might do if I walked past their window
a 3rd or 4th time in search of a Jigglypuff._

